#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-27
<CMathe> boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-28
<cmathe> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-29
<siderall_> /whois #ubuntu-br-sc
